# Five year old male needs home



## Hey-Fay

I was browsing Craiglist and found this ad https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pet/4360719537.html
I would love to take this little old man but I'm hesitant just for the simple fact that I have all girls. He is clearly a lone rat. I just thought I'd advertise this here in hopes that someone here in Michigan gives him a chance. If not I very well may take him in, i don't have the heart to let such a elderly rat go to where ever he would end up.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Wow! 5 years old? What an amazing age for a ratty to be. Since he's been alone all his life I'm sure he won't mind being alone with you anyway. I definitely think you should take him in! And then post loads of pictures of the lovely old man! I'm sure you could give him a wonderful last few months of life, loved and happy.


----------



## Hey-Fay

I'll talk to my husband about it again, and the inlaws too. If they're alright with it I'll take him in. Better contact the poster now.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

That's good  I hope he finds somewhere to stay, if not with you then with someone who'll love him and let him live out the rest of his life in peace.


----------



## Hey-Fay

I know, if I do get him he'll live out the rest of his life very loved. I'm just waiting for my father in law to get up. If he is ok with him then it's settled.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

That sounds perfect! Keep us posted


----------



## Hey-Fay

Father in law is cool with it! Now all I have to do is wait for the owner to respond!


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Yay!  great news  I hope the poster responds soon


----------



## Hey-Fay

I'm gonna be up all day checking my email lol


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Haha and I'll probably keep checking this thread aswell  I'm excited for you


----------



## Hey-Fay

Well, I took a nap and still no reply. I don't think they've checked their email. The ad said to text only but they didn't provide a number *facepalm* I'm still waiting and hopeful they reply


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

That's so irritating. I hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## Simons mum

I'm so glad you can take him! I really want to see photos of this little man. Lets hope the owner gets back to you soon. I know that person would love that you would me his new mum.


----------



## DustyRat

Wow, 5 year old. I can't even picture what a rat that old would look like. I wonder if he has a little rattie wheelchair? ;D


----------



## Hey-Fay

I've been tearing my hair out! Everyone that texts me I think it's them because I gave my number in hopes that they'd call or text. I want to meet this little old man! And my brain won't stop going through worse case scenarios, like he's been surrendered to a humane society already or is in another home already. Sometimes I hate my brain -_-


----------



## Hey-Fay

DustyRat said:


> Wow, 5 year old. I can't even picture what a rat that old would look like. I wonder if he has a little rattie wheelchair? ;D


Lol i thought the same thing. I think his legs still work, I hope they do at least. If not they're ways around that. Not to difficult to find some plans for a wheelchair and I'm good with my hands so building one shouldn't be to hard to do


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Aww I'm sure they'll get in contact soon. I hope so at least  It's so annoying that they said text and didn't even leave a number. Do you know how old the ad is?


----------



## Hey-Fay

It's eleven days old today. That's part of the reason I said I'd take him, I figured the owner was running out of time because of the move. Ugh I need another nap, my sleep schedule is all messed up and I tend to worry the most when I'm tired


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Well maybe he has already found a loving home and the owner has forgotten to take down the ad. That'd be better than nothing. Don't stress yourself. Relax. I'm sure you'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Hey-Fay

That's the best scenario right now, thanks for the encouragement! I'm gonna go take a much much longer nap. If I get a response I'll update the thread


----------



## Hey-Fay

My husband is making a big fuss over the old man. Since I've yet to hear from the owner I told him I would give it another day, but that was to shut him up, I'll give them three days before I send another email. He doesn't seem to understand that I know exactly what I'm getting myself into. I know it's going to be double the everthing but I am willing to do that. I'm a total pushover when it comes to animals (cats are the only animal that I want to adopt out quickly because they mess with my asthma but I still take them in if need be ) I honestly don't care to much for actual human connection. I tend to make two or three very good friends and I'm antisocial to everyone else, even if it's family. Making friends online is much easier than real life. So if I find an animal in need it goes home with me and normally is adopted out later. With the old boy I could take him in and he could live happy and in comfort for the rest of his days. I wish Ty could get that through that thick skull of his.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Oh dear. That's not good. I'm exactly the same, I generally can't stand people, family included. I live with my mum, brother and my mums partner and I can't stand the guy. It makes my living situation unbearable so I can't wait to move out this year when I start university. I have 3 or 4 friends and my long term boyfriend, that's it. It's difficult because I suffer with depression but I love going online and talking to people, it really helps. And my animals are my everything. My rats are my babies and I have 5 cats too that I adore. Im starting my degree in animal management this September and hope to go into zoo keeping or animal handling, something with animals. At the minute I'm working weekends at a vets as a receptionist. Animals really do help me pull through when I get into a bad mindset, and I really don't know what id do without them. Them and my boyfriend of course, who's actually so perfect it's unbelievable. No matter what I put him through with my manic mood swings and crazy behaviour sometimes , he's always there, and be too shares my love of animals which makes it all better!  I sincerely hope you hear from the owners soon, and that your husband comes round too.  do keep us updated


----------



## Gannyaan

I have replied to the email as well. I'm hoping the person responds ... If your situation changes, I will be happy to give this senior rattie a home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Bump- anyone else in MI? She's also asking 50 for the cage................. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

Gannyaan said:


> I have replied to the email as well. I'm hoping the person responds ... If your situation changes, I will be happy to give this senior rattie a home Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I desperately hope that they contact one of us. I can only wait another day, two tops, for them to get in touch with me. I'm hoping to rescue a girl this weekend and that's going to be difficult to talk Ty into, well maybe... I'm thinking that if he holds one then he'll cave and she gets a new home. Manipulation at it's finest lol if they do happen to get in touch and I can't take him then I'll send them your way.

M&S (i do hope that shortening your name doesn't bother you, if it does then I'll quit :3 )
I understand your moods perfectly, I've got mixed bipolar disorder, high functioning Aspergers, bad social anxiety and a slew of other problems lol my husband has Aspergers too (match made in heaven lol) and he is wonderful. I've put him through so much crap the past seven years and he takes it in stride. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for him, he's my rock in tough times and always there for me. I don't know how that poor man puts up with me half the time xD as for animals, I've always loved them. I feel like they understand me better than people. Every time i leave the house I'm always on look out for strays or wounded animals, I can't help it. I just feel like I need to help them, it's what I've always done. I don't know how many strays I've taken in, or wounded animals, some wild some not. I was going to school for a nursing degree but I'm going to switch for vet school. Haven't made my mind up for what I'll go for but It'll have to do with animals. I can't see myself as anything else, the fact that i was going for nursing depressed me to no end.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Hey-Fay said:


> M&S (i do hope that shortening your name doesn't bother you, if it does then I'll quit :3 )
> I understand your moods perfectly, I've got mixed bipolar disorder, high functioning Aspergers, bad social anxiety and a slew of other problems lol my husband has Aspergers too (match made in heaven lol) and he is wonderful. I've put him through so much crap the past seven years and he takes it in stride. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for him, he's my rock in tough times and always there for me. I don't know how that poor man puts up with me half the time xD as for animals, I've always loved them. I feel like they understand me better than people. Every time i leave the house I'm always on look out for strays or wounded animals, I can't help it. I just feel like I need to help them, it's what I've always done. I don't know how many strays I've taken in, or wounded animals, some wild some not. I was going to school for a nursing degree but I'm going to switch for vet school. Haven't made my mind up for what I'll go for but It'll have to do with animals. I can't see myself as anything else, the fact that i was going for nursing depressed me to no end.


Of course shortening it doesn't bother me, it is a mouthful  But feel free to call me Mel. I like to think we've chatted enough now to class each other as online friends so we might aswell know each others names 
It's weird how similar we are! I suffer with depression and social anxiety, plus dyspraxia so I'm always falling over or getting into a muddle, plus a stutter that comes out when I'm nervous, so that's most social situations :\ My boyfriend may be autistic, at least a little bit and suffers from social anxiety even worse than mine, he literally cannot meet new people and gets so stressed. However he's fine when he's at work (he's a sales assistant) and is actually the companys top seller, so it's so weird how he can't talk to people normally but when he's in his professional role, he's confident and fine. 

I'm also exactly the same about looking out for strays and wildlife. It's even worse because at work we often get strays brought in and I'm always so desperate to bring them home I beg my Mum to let me but nope, never allowed. She's a veterinary nurse at the same company (that's how I got my job) and she already has 5 cats because of taking in strays and she doesn't think she can handle any more. 

If you thought about nursing, why don't you go into veterinary nursing? Or are they called something else in the USA? Vet tech's? I don't know, I'm English so I don't know what you guys say over there haha! But being a vet would be amazing too. I'm friends with a lot of vets and vet nurses and they all love their jobs usually, even if it is stressful at times. I just know I couldn't do it. The blood and the euthanising just puts me off.


----------



## Hey-Fay

Alright then, Mel. My name is Sarah but I go by Fay or Fable. I've had that nickname for close to fourteen years now. You had it right, we call vet nurses vet techs here. I very wel may go for that. Also I'm like your boyfriend, when i work i force myself into a cheery friendly mood. At my previous job all my managers loved me, if they needed something done I was the one to do it. Probably because I didn't whine or have an attitude like most of the other employees. I'm currently looking for a new job but I'm taking my time doing it!


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Whatever you do, I hope you find a job you enjoy  It's been lovely talking to you and I hope you hear from the owner of this ratty boy!


----------



## DaniDoll

It warms my heart that you guys are willing to take an old ratty in and give him a loving life <3


----------



## Hey-Fay

I hate to say it, but I've waited as long as i can for the owner to contact me. I've sent five or six emails and got nothing back. I told them in my last email that they should contact Gannyaan. I'm hoping to rescue a girl in need this weekend. I do wish that they'd get in touch with at least one of us, I do care what became of him.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Aww you did what you could. Maybe they found somewhere for him, or maybe they will get in touch with Gannyaan. Good luck with the girlie!


----------



## Hey-Fay

I hope they do. And thanks, I'm really really trying to butter him up so we can save one in need. I found out that the store that started selling feeders only carry frozen and they don't do the killing, they receive them packaged and frozen. The live rats are pets only and you have to prove that you already have rats to get one. If you're just starting out you've gotta get two. They treat their live animals very very well. So instead of getting a girl from them, they don't have any in stock right now anyways, I'm going to try to go to Moby Dicks and save one from the feeder bins. I know 100% that all of them there will be killed and eaten and not quickly either. I got Lilly from them, she was marked "pet" but one of the employees told us that she would be sold as a feeder if someone wanted to do so. The little woman that got her out for us told me she was happy that she went to a loving home. They're not allowed to get any of them out and play with them because their "snake fodder". Makes me sick.


----------

